# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  من الارض الجريحة ( البحرين )

## Um Hussain

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من ارض الجراح اهدي تحياتي 

احببتُ ان احل عليكم ضيفه 

واتمنى تقبل وجودي

تحيتي 
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------

Um Hussain (10-25-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اهلا وسهلا بك أم حسين ..
اخت بيننا لا ضيفة .. 
نتمنى لك طيب الاقامة
والافادة والاستفادة .

دمت سالمة .

----------

Um Hussain (10-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن



----------

Um Hussain (10-25-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

اهلاً ام حسين .. اخت غاليه علينآ 
نتمنى لكِ طيب التوآجد بيننآ 
كل الود ..

*

----------

Um Hussain (10-25-2011)

----------


## Um Hussain

*وكما علمنا دوار الحرية 

اقول لكم شكراً لكم .. شكراً لكم .. شكراً لكم 

لكل هذا الترحيب 

وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي 

تحياتي للجميع بلا استثناء 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

مرحبا 
واهلا وسهلا بأم حسين
نفتقد ونشتاق لأهلنا بالبحرين فرج الله عنكم بمحمد واله
تشرفنا بأختنا أم حسين

----------


## أموله

*ياهلا فيش خيه 
انتين واهل البحرين
انرتي*

----------

